# Whats a good job for people like us?



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Whats a good job for someone with SAD?*

Im really in need of employment but going back out there to work kinda scares me. My last job was back in september at a hospital and it just turned disastrous on my part....showed up late for the second day of orientation, the interview was just horrible I was a nervous wreck and I think they noticed it and I just simply couldnt show up due to my unforgiving anxiety...I mean I have improved a ****load since then but that experience is still lodged in the back of my head...so I cnt help but feel as if im just not ready yet.

Some jobs I tend to look for are library jobs and stock since both dont really require alot of social skills. Unfortunately alot of jobs do require this. Anyways I was just looking for any suggestions out there on an easy job for someone with SA?


----------



## celie (May 15, 2011)

Data entry. I did that for a while. No annoying customers, I could listen to music, if I wanted to I could talk to co-workers, but didn't have to. It was the best job I've ever had, just wish I never left it.


----------



## Fragment (Mar 23, 2011)

I started a warehouse job recently. No customers, just other employees. It's only monkey work, but I'll take this over customer service any day.

Note: Some heavy lifting required.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

celie said:


> Data entry. I did that for a while. No annoying customers, I could listen to music, if I wanted to I could talk to co-workers, but didn't have to. It was the best job I've ever had, just wish I never left it.


I keep applying for data entry jobs, but no take so far. And I have a bachelor's degree in business management. No one wants me.

I think it really doesn't matter what people do for work/job/career. What's more important is having the time and resources to do what you really want when you're not scheduled for the work. For example, I want to create music and have good friends, but get up at 3 am for my job. I think all the time about taking a job for even half the pay just so I have better opportunity to be awake and create music, and hang out with people (yes, people). It doesn't matter what you do and saddens me that so many define themselves by their career.

If you're lucky enough to get a job doing what you want in life....


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

celie said:


> Data entry. I did that for a while. No annoying customers, I could listen to music, if I wanted to I could talk to co-workers, but didn't have to. It was the best job I've ever had, just wish I never left it.


Well most jobs like that want experience....unfortunately I dont have any experience in data entry :blank


----------



## celie (May 15, 2011)

That was actually my first job. No experience, and I was a college dropout. It was from a fulfillment center, and I'd key in orders that came through the mail. So check around to some of your local businesses and email them asking if there's entry level positions available. Or my fave - go on craigslist and make a post about wanting to get into data entry. Hopefully you'll get a lot of responses.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

The Dole? j/k

Idk, i would like a job where i was left in a room alone, day in, day out, do my work, and have no one bother me. And i get to decide when i want to talk to people. Yet to find a job like that........


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Fragment said:


> I started a warehouse job recently. No customers, just other employees. It's only monkey work, but I'll take this over customer service any day.
> 
> Note: Some heavy lifting required.


I had a summer job like that 3 years ago - loved it. No supervisor, a huge warehouse with only 4 other people working in it, got to listen to my ipod for 8 hours a day, access to a computer and could take break whenever, as long as i reached my target for the evening. Pay was alright too.

But as you said, there was alot of heavy lifting, and if i forgot something on my desk, it would take 5 minutes to get to the desk, the warehouse was massive.

Kinda scary though, esp at night, you could be on your own for hours, next minute one of the guys would come up and ask you something and i would nearly jump through the roof with fright, lol


----------



## Philosophical Ponderer (Apr 29, 2011)

Last year I worked at Wal-Mart for about 6 months on 3rd shift. It led to my first ever full blown panic attack and really depressed me just thinking about how a company can treat people so poorly and be so successful. 
I'm sure this is no surprise to most people but yeah just felt like ranting about them. Never had a problem with wal-mart til I worked for them, now I refuse to step foot in there for anything.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> The Dole? j/k
> 
> Idk, i would like a job where i was left in a room alone, day in, day out, do my work, and have no one bother me. And i get to decide when i want to talk to people. Yet to find a job like that........


That'd be my dream job too.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

celie said:


> That was actually my first job. No experience, and I was a college dropout. It was from a fulfillment center, and I'd key in orders that came through the mail. So check around to some of your local businesses and email them asking if there's entry level positions available. Or my fave - go on craigslist and make a post about wanting to get into data entry. Hopefully you'll get a lot of responses.


Cool ill definitly check it out, how much does this pay around?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Gardening.


----------



## celie (May 15, 2011)

ak2218 said:


> Cool ill definitly check it out, how much does this pay around?


My job payed only $8.20/hour, but I was ok with that


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I should find another job that doesn't involve giving "GREAT" customer service. It's not even fun and everytime I go into work there is always someone who wants to make my life a living hell because they know I have a hard time talking infront of people. (these are other employees) Home depot is not a very work friendly place for people with SA. I always find myself crying in the restroom.


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

Most clerical jobs in the office have been fine for me. I've worked at a bank entering payment/client details all day. It was like entering data, but I also needed to photocopy a lot, fill in forms, archive things. I didn't have to speak to anyone, which was great. I remember seeing many people who like myself would keep to themselves all day as well. (which really made me feel at ease)

I guess the culture of the organisation is very important too. The people who work there, the relationship between supervisors/bosses and the rest of the team, the general mood in the office..etc.

Other jobs could be gardening, working in a library, working with animals.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmm well ill consider jobs like data entry, library help and any gardening jobs. not sure if theres any gardening jobs around here though :\


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I wish I could do warehouse work for SA reasons, but I've inherited back problems, it is probably not a good idea for my health.


----------



## Sosay (Oct 30, 2010)

Libraries are good for us I think.. :um

I think governments can do something for us.. Some people do not like airless work-places like libraries, but they work for money. But we'll love that airless place, so we must get that job!!! :um (Sorry for my English, I hope you got what I meant! :b )


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

I would love to have a library job, but they are never hiring :/


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I currently have a job that is pretty easy on SA and mental health overall. But it is pretty difficult to find as in, you have to look harder or be lucky to spot one.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't mind interacting with customers, for the most part, as long as it is not continuous and high-stress, which I guess is most places nowdays  if it was a small business/company, that was mostly just general stuff, I could handle that. But constant complaints/demands from customers like at a fast food place or restaurant would/has kill/ed me. 

In an office environment, the stress is much lower in terms of dealing with customers but it is higher in the area of dealing with colleagues because there is that office-social environment and politics that goes on which doesnt really happen at fast food places because of the high turn over, demands of big business, lack of down time and so forth. Office jobs people stick around longer and get to know each other and this can be both good and bad, depending on what types of people they are. I think I've been fairly lucky in that while the people at my office seem to be mostly extroverts that like to socialize with each other, they don't seem to judge me too much for being quieter/less social, maybe because I am also friendly/polite and also because most of them are older folks.

SO I guess I'm saying, depends what you can handle in terms of your interactions with people and what you prefer, for which environment works best for you. I have never workjd in a warehouse or outdoors or anything so can't comment on those environments but if you have the physical capabilities it sounds like a good match (keep in mind there is virtually NO job you can do where you don't deal with people, in some way, on a daily basis..unless you are a lighthouse keeper maybe??)


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

spaceygirl said:


> *..unless you are a lighthouse keeper maybe??)*


GAWD that would be so freaking cool, though


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hot Chocolate said:


> I currently have a job that is pretty easy on SA and mental health overall. But it is pretty difficult to find as in, you have to look harder or be lucky to spot one.


Cool what job is that if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

celie said:


> That was actually my first job. No experience, and I was a college dropout. It was from a fulfillment center, and I'd key in orders that came through the mail. So check around to some of your local businesses and email them asking if there's entry level positions available. Or my fave - go on craigslist and make a post about wanting to get into data entry. Hopefully you'll get a lot of responses.


How fast do you have to type to get a job in data entry? Do you remember if there was a requirement or typing test?


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

work in a library. that's what i do PT or work in a small office, do that also. 

been told about these, but never did them:

overnight stocking

overnight docking/unloading

data entry

customer call center

at home business/internet biz

switchboard operator (did do that, all u do is route calls all day)

writer, novelist (did that also, not good pay)

truck driving/cab driving


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

How about Software and other computer jobs


----------



## LoneWolf24 (Sep 6, 2010)

Warehouse type work or truck driver!


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> I stock shelves during graveyard shift. It's boring, but I don't have to deal with anyone. I can go hours without speaking to anyone. It's heavenly compared to all the other jobs I've had. There have been breaks when none of my coworkers would talk at all. Everyone would just eat their food in silence. It was wonderful! I wish there were more jobs available where people would just shut up and mind their own business.


I used to do the same thing maybe about 8 years ago. I used to stock shelves next to the electronics department so I'd always bring in a bunch of cds and find a high powered stereo and fill the area with heavy metal 

A housekeeping job at night would be a good idea too. I did this for a couple years at a hospital. Its a bit creepy sometimes though...you could go 4-5 hours without seeing a living soul and then suddenly someone comes walking around a corner and gives you the scare of your life.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Grapefruits said:


> I want to study Clinical Laboratory Science. I won't have to be around people all day and I'll still have a good salary. There is a shortage of Clinical Laboratory scientists so I do not have to be overly competitive.


This is what i'm studying :yes


----------



## seeker28 (Dec 9, 2010)

Any comptuter related jobs are good for us with SA.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hot Chocolate said:


> I currently have a job that is pretty easy on SA and mental health overall. But it is pretty difficult to find as in, you have to look harder or be lucky to spot one.


Do you mind saying what it is?


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

If you're passionate about something how about independent magazine publishing. With POD(print on demand) and digital magazine publishing entry shouldn't be overly hard. There's sites that offer these services for free for a percentage of your earnings. Some charge a monthly fee depending on what level you want to operate at.

You'd still need to solicit contributors and advertisers as well as find a way to distribute your mag. This shouldn't be a total deal breaker if you solicit using the internet. Also, you will need to find a niche that people will pay money for and don't try to be a competitor to an established magazine.

This seems to be the best thing I've come up with so far.


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

My job is perfect for it, but the pay sucks donkey dick.


----------



## Chameleon (Aug 12, 2006)

I currently work as a software developer full time. It's the exact opposite of what you think it might be like. I work in an open space office environment where there are no cube walls or any sort of privacy. I work with a lot of people who are very outgoing and so I stick out as the oddball like a sore thumb. It's very difficult for me and I've been figuring out an escape plan even though I make pretty good money at this job. I envy some of you who have jobs that basically require no social interaction.

I thought about freelance programming because I could do it at the comfort of my own home but the issue with that is that I would be competing with people in India who make $5 an hour programming. I've thought becoming a contract programmer so that I won't be stuck at one office forever. This way people don't get to know me long enough to know how socially awkward I am. This is my current path forward. I don't know stable it would really be though.

One summer I worked as a package handler at FedEx. It required hardly any social interaction and all you would do is load up trucks. You would be the only person in the truck loading the boxes and would hardly ever need to talk to anyone. Plus you get to exercise on the job. Back then I hated the job but looking back it it would be perfect for me and I would be willing to do night shift for it so I could make a little bit more money each hour too.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> The Dole? j/k
> 
> Idk, i would like a job where i was left in a room alone, day in, day out, do my work, and have no one bother me. And i get to decide when i want to talk to people. Yet to find a job like that........


I used to have a job like that. I could interact as little or as much as I wanted with other people. I started out keeping almost entirely to myself but by the end I felt comfortable around and liked everyone there and chose to spent time in their company. It was also the best paid job I've ever had and am ever likely to have. I'd take minimum wage to work in a similar place again though!


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

CyclingSoPhob said:


> If you're passionate about something how about independent magazine publishing. With POD(print on demand) and digital magazine publishing entry shouldn't be overly hard. There's sites that offer these services for free for a percentage of your earnings. Some charge a monthly fee depending on what level you want to operate at.
> 
> You'd still need to solicit contributors and advertisers as well as find a way to distribute your mag. This shouldn't be a total deal breaker if you solicit using the internet. Also, you will need to find a niche that people will pay money for and don't try to be a competitor to an established magazine.
> 
> This seems to be the best thing I've come up with so far.


great idea, thanks!!

yeah there are even people I've heard of who strike deals with factory owners in China who are more than happy to send samples of counterfeit sports clothing, designer handbags etc.. not saying it's good, judge for yourself. there's a lot of stuff the net can do for you, I looked at getting t-shirts printed with custom designs, but it's much easier to use sites that accept submissions and then mass-print them because it's cheaper.



Chameleon said:


> I currently work as a software developer full time. It's the exact opposite of what you think it might be like. I work in an open space office environment where there are no cube walls or any sort of privacy. I work with a lot of people who are very outgoing and so I stick out as the oddball like a sore thumb. It's very difficult for me and I've been figuring out an escape plan even though I make pretty good money at this job. I envy some of you who have jobs that basically require no social interaction.
> 
> I thought about freelance programming because I could do it at the comfort of my own home but the issue with that is that I would be competing with people in India who make $5 an hour programming. I've thought becoming a contract programmer so that I won't be stuck at one office forever. This way people don't get to know me long enough to know how socially awkward I am. This is my current path forward. I don't know stable it would really be though.
> 
> One summer I worked as a package handler at FedEx. It required hardly any social interaction and all you would do is load up trucks. You would be the only person in the truck loading the boxes and would hardly ever need to talk to anyone. Plus you get to exercise on the job. Back then I hated the job but looking back it it would be perfect for me and I would be willing to do night shift for it so I could make a little bit more money each hour too.


Yeah, I'm not looking to go into the games industry anymore. LA Noire took 7 years to make, with some majority of the people putting in 100 hour weeks at times. just bad

Might try writing a book, this guy (stevepavlina.com) talks about how his blog could serve as indirect income because since it's valuable it gets traffic which gets money from advertising.. that's how advertising on the web works


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't do nights! Just a warning...


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

intheshadows said:


> Don't do nights! Just a warning...


Why? Explain!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

girlwiththehair said:


> Why? Explain!


I feel really alienated at times. Plus I have a lot of dark thoughts....


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

I actually just got hired last week for this inventory job with my friend =D. its great paying and its so ridiculously easy....i dont have to deal with any customers wut so ever all I do is go to the locations im assigned too and count the inventory on the shelves into a calculater, with occassional conversation with my co workers. the job is not near as demanding as the last job I had at the hospital....oh man was that a disaster for me -_-


----------



## indiekicks (Oct 1, 2010)

celie said:


> Data entry. I did that for a while. No annoying customers, I could listen to music, if I wanted to I could talk to co-workers, but didn't have to. It was the best job I've ever had, just wish I never left it.


God, I want a data entry job. No experience though, and I don't really type.... I only use two fingers. Oh well, I think I'm going to keep searching.


----------

